# Nakamichi cd-500 - What can yout tell me about it



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm interested in a Nak cd-500. I'm thinking of matching it up with RF 3sixty2. Does this head unit light up blue? Nakamichi website doesn't really say. Will it have better SQ then my Eclipse Cd7000? Any info you can give me regarding this head unit is appreciated. 

Hey 3.5max6spd, Do you sell Nak?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

if its like the new top end nak models, itll be tri-color, white, amber, and blue, with an additional button color (but not LCD color) of red.

you'd be able to customize button and screen combinations to any you wanted. my car would be amber/amber. a late model jetta might be red buttons with a blue screen. etc.

someone else will have to confirm this design went into the cd 500 faceplate or not.

it has more potential than the 7000.

the real cool factor with the nak radio is the extreeme sensitivity of the remote. darn near any angle or position and the remote works. Very important for later model cars with sloped dashboards


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> if its like the new top end nak models, itll be tri-color, white, amber, and blue, with an additional button color (but not LCD color) of red.
> 
> you'd be able to customize button and screen combinations to any you wanted. my car would be amber/amber. a late model jetta might be red buttons with a blue screen. etc.
> 
> ...


Great, thanks! So cosmetic wise, it matches perfect to my dash. Any comments regarging it's SQ?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I can only guess. To be absolutely clear, the only late model Nakamichi radio I have heard is the MB-X. Lex is being very slow to ship me the CD-700II I purchased from him. So I am realistically operating on assumptions.

The major assumption I make is that they are using the same 24 bit DAC as the MB-X. If so, the CD-500 will sound amazing. This was the radio that made me believe two high end radio's _could_ sound different, one better than another. And if your 7000 has the same transport as the older 8443 (Something I have a direct a/b comparison in the same car, same settings, etc), then you will literally hear an immidiate improvement in tonality and focus by only unplugging the old radio and installing the new.

Now, if the transports are different? If the 7000 is radically better than the 8443? the cd-500 is radically inferior to the mb-X? All bets off.

Given the cost savings of manufacure with identical components, I have statistical confidence that the similarities brand to brand are good enough to make the suggestions I have.

Does that make sense? clear as mud?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

http://www.analogstereo.com/cassette_deck_nakamichi_cd500.htm

9 color illumination option.

there you go.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Understood. Thanks. It's exactly the info I was looking for.

Are you going to run any processing with your mb-x?


----------



## tbreihan (Sep 30, 2005)

Speaking from the experience of several guys that I know that sell Nak, the new units, with the exception of the 700-II, are pretty flaky from a reliability standpoint. Plus, I have heard a lot of bitching about how terrible Nak USAs support has become in the last 4-5 years.

It would probably be a good idea to buy authorized so you carry a full factory warranty.

It's unfortunate, because Nak is the only manufacturer that, IMHO, makes a SQ-oriented, non-ghetto looking unit anymore.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

tbreihan said:


> Speaking from the experience of several guys that I know that sell Nak, the new units, with the exception of the 700-II, are pretty flaky from a reliability standpoint. Plus, I have heard a lot of bitching about how terrible Nak USAs support has become in the last 4-5 years.
> 
> It would probably be a good idea to buy authorized so you carry a full factory warranty.
> 
> It's unfortunate, because Nak is the only manufacturer that, IMHO, makes a SQ-oriented, non-ghetto looking unit anymore.



I've heard. That's the only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

what is the price on the one you are considering? is it new or used?
my first instinct is to stay away. the only nak HU's i would consider is the cd700(both versions) and the cd45z.

also, keep in mind that most of them are horrible at playing cdrs.

id stay away from the elipse cd7000 as well. id take a newer alpine or clarion with 4v rca outs over either of the ones mentioned if i had an RF 3sixty2


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> Understood. Thanks. It's exactly the info I was looking for.
> 
> Are you going to run any processing with your mb-x?


Behringer combo. Been in the car for just under a year. The MB-X was returned to the Authorized dealer I purchased it from for electrical problems. The power supply (or another related piece of support equipment) could not handle being on when the engine cranked. They wouldn't replace the unit a second time.
I never looked into the unit myself because I didnt want to lose my warrantee.

The MB-100 I have is extrodinarily sketchy playing CD-R's. Fortunately, it appears to be brand related. Unfortunately, the radio likes to pick the expensive CD-R's 
The guys are totally right about its mechanical fickleness. No qualms opening up this legacy unit though. The transport is a work of art. Reliability issues stem mainly from vibrational resistivity, if I can use the word. All inherrent in design. No problem if you drive a cushy sedan, but if you cut the springs in your civic or enjoy off-roading, not so great.
I assume the internals between the mb-X and mb-100 are very similar. That only small changes were made, such as the rotary volume knob and the updated faceplate.

*I believe Nakamichi's #1 problem was underestimating their market's intelligence; Commands should not be excecuted (read: buttons shouldnt be pushed) till the previous command is completely excecuted. Otherwise, the unit gets gummed up and needs to be power cycled. And how many users here are click-happy with their radios?* :blush: 

I've only played with the 45z in a couple customer (at the time) cars. I want one for the collection. Loved the piece, I believe it has the same CD-R issue. I havent played with one in a car environment long enough to determine mechanical reliability. I'd love to find out firsthand.



.......still want to buy a Nakamichi radio?
...me too!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

legend94 said:


> what is the price on the one you are considering? is it new or used?
> my first instinct is to stay away. the only nak HU's i would consider is the cd700(both versions) and the cd45z.
> 
> also, keep in mind that most of them are horrible at playing cdrs.
> ...



No more then $400.00. Still looking though.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> .......still want to buy a Nakamichi radio?
> ...me too!


It's funny cause it's true.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

ocuriel said:


> No more then $400.00. Still looking though.


im almost about to beg that you keep looking  

you wont find a better deal than this one:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11360

i almost bought it just to have another


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

its a good deal but it doesnt have the manual or a trim ring. could be a problem for some.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

bobditts said:


> its a good deal but it doesnt have the manual or a trim ring. could be a problem for some.


i know i have a cage for one. and maybe a faceplate trim.
i would let someone on here have the cage. and faceplate trim if i have it


----------

